# A Rebellion Of Canons.



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

The Rebel T1i arrived this afternoon to keep company to its venerable older brother. While the battery is charging, I'll be making myself familiar with the instruction manual.

Side by side pic for comparison.


----------



## Thus Spoke Zarathustra (Apr 16, 2010)

BlueKnight said:


> The Rebel T1i arrived this afternoon to keep company to its venerable older brother. While the battery is charging, I'll be making myself familiar with the instruction manual.
> 
> Side by side pic for comparison.


very Nice, I'm a Nikon person, myself, Can't go wrong with Canon's though


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Nice FT, I`ve owned a few Canon SLR`s in the past including these two...

*Canon Pellix circa mid 1960s*










*Canonflex circa 1959*


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Nice FT, I`ve owned a few Canon SLR`s in the past including these two...
> 
> *Canon Pellix circa mid 1960s*
> 
> *Canonflex circa 1959*


Thanks Mach. The Pellix certainly looks like the pre-cursor of the FT which I purchased in '72. They were ( and still are) tough som'bitches. Mine saw two war zones: Golan Heights in '73 and Cyprus in '74 ( When the Greeks and Turks were really mad at each other. One faction shot down one of our white painted Buffalo aircraft with the big blue *U.N.* sign on the tail, killing all the crew.)

This plastic Digital would not last a day.


----------



## malus65 (Dec 23, 2009)

I love the one in the middle


----------



## ketiljo (Apr 22, 2009)

Great cameras. I have/had a bunch of those. F1, F1N, T90, AE-1P, A-1, several Canonets etc. My favorite is the F1N with the 85/1.2. Used that a lot. The T90 is used now and then. But after I got a 5D, it's easier to do digital. A shame though. I miss slides.


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

The Pellix is the fixed mirror, made for motor drive model? Never seen one in the flesh, Mach; very nice.

I used an FTb QL for years until the A1 arrived, ?79? and then fell in love with the A1, with winder , and 35-105. And the 24mm. A sweet lens. And the 80/1.8 had wonderful bokeh for portraits.

Used it all over until the '90's when it and it's twin were stolen, so I bought an EOS 5 with the insurance, the 'eyeball focus' model.

Couldn't get on with autofocus, and still don't use it much. Hyperfocal it, I say.

Lovely cameras, the earlier ones, even the 'plastic' A1 had brass where it mattered, and the Canon lenses were amongst the few Japanese lenses that I liked the character of. (Them and Rokkors). Many of the era had lots of coating which blocked up shadows.

Love my '60's Takumars, too, but I'd really like a Canon rangefinder.

:tongue2:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

chris l said:


> The Pellix is the fixed mirror, made for motor drive model? Never seen one in the flesh, Mach; very nice.


I wondered who`d realise what it meant 

Thanks Chris, it wasn`t made to use a motor drive, I gather the original idea was "to avoid the problem of mirror blackout" it was also Canon`s first SLR with TTL & Titanium foil shutter B)


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

I stand corrected; the Pellix technology was used in the "High Speed Motor Drive Camera", and it's descendents, but that was some years later.

I do like the idea of a constant vision SLR!


----------

